
E Ink at CES 2015 - DiabloD3
http://www.eink.com/ces2015/
======
Mandatum
I'd love to put project plans and day-to-day requirements and lists, as well
as status reports on the wall of my office without requiring a projector or
TV. This sounds like it might be a viable option for the aesthetically
inclined office!

Can't wait to see pricing and release dates..

~~~
DiabloD3
Yeah, I'd love to get a whiteboard made out of it that has some sort of touch
detection or Wacom-esque pen action.

I was considering on buying a $300 40+" TV[1] on black friday and using one of
those visual detection systems, but I decided not to.

[1]Visual quality is very bad, but if it just displays text all the time, how
bad can it really be?

~~~
vegabook
I personally have been literally dreaming of the cheap, huge, high resolution
whiteboard, where I can take vast amounts of data (in my case financial) and
spread them all over the thing, then annotate as desired. Already I use 2x4k
screens to max the amount of graphical grid data I can display simultaneously
in chart form. The challenge is to use algorithms to find the interesting bits
of the data and highlight them (in my experience, large data sets are usually
99% boring - you're looking for the 1% gems). Still even if the vast amount of
data are boring, being able to jump to any piece of it without interruption
from any interaction, scrolling, or queries, just a flick of the eye - which
large display surfaces enable - is actually hugely valuable for understanding
a global big data system. No pause to control an interface - just look,
possibly even walk, around a huge wall size version of this.

------
eveningcoffee
I hoped that they come up with high resolution, flexible, multi color, large
size, touch sensitive, affordable panel(1), but they are into wallpaper
business instead.

Ok. Fine. But I am still a bit disappointed.

(1) They actually have high resolution 9.7" panel
[http://www.eink.com/display_products_pearl.html](http://www.eink.com/display_products_pearl.html)
but no color and no touch (this is probably a major show stopper);

They have color panels
[http://www.eink.com/display_products_triton.html](http://www.eink.com/display_products_triton.html)
but no high resolution and large size and no touch;

They have flexible panel
[http://www.eink.com/display_products_mobius.html/display_pro...](http://www.eink.com/display_products_mobius.html/display_products_mobius.html)
but no color, no high resolution and they are either ultra small or too large
and no high resolution or touch;

So we are almost there but still not there.

~~~
walterbell
There's a 13.3" grayscale touch panel on the Sony device,
[https://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/product-
DPTS1/?PID=I:digitalpa...](https://pro.sony.com/bbsc/ssr/product-
DPTS1/?PID=I:digitalpaper:digitalpaperproductpage)

~~~
sireat
Sony is very nice yet costly and at the same time very limited(PDF only, hard
to use dictionary, no add on programs, not rooted yet ).

At CES there was another 13 inch reader presented which should be cheaper and
support more standards: [http://the-digital-reader.com/2015/01/08/hands-
netronix-6-8-...](http://the-digital-reader.com/2015/01/08/hands-
netronix-6-8-13-3-e-ink-android-ereaders/)

There was also a 13 inch USB (plenty of bandwidth for low refresh of e-ink)
monitor at CES.

There is a ton of pent up demand for larger screen e-ink readers as Sony found
out when people outside their target market wanted to buy the 13 inch DPTS1.

~~~
walterbell
Thanks for the pointer to the USB e-ink monitor, [http://the-digital-
reader.com/2015/01/06/e-ink-demos-13-3-se...](http://the-digital-
reader.com/2015/01/06/e-ink-demos-13-3-second-screen-e-ink-monitor-
ces-2015-video/)

The low weight of these flexible e-ink + plastic screens is amazing, looking
forward to more devices being released.

------
TamDenholm
Anyone else think this is going to end up primarily being used for
advertising? A bit like minority report?
[http://fluffrick.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/vlcsnap-2011-11...](http://fluffrick.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/vlcsnap-2011-11-27-12h31m48s171.png)

------
cs702
Long a staple of science fiction movies, the wall that is also a retina-like
display is finally here, even if it's just an initial, minimally viable
version.

As adoption grows and the technology improves over time, we can expect ease
and cost of application to improve and possibly even match traditional
wallpaper.

Architects and interior designers will _love_ this, and I can't wait to see
how people transform interior spaces in offices, homes, schools, hospitals...

~~~
Alterlife
I don't think this will work for homes, school, hospitals or any place where
people and kids can touch it. Eink screens can be scratched and marked. This
kind of thing is going to be very hard to maintain.

I mean: it will look amazing for a week or so... and then some kid will draw
all over it.

~~~
DiabloD3
Yes, and if parents taught their kids to respect things, we wouldn't have this
issue.

And I also love how people think parents aren't responsible for their kids'
actions: if they destroy an expensive item, your insurance company will sue
the parents if they have any assets.

~~~
jay_kyburz
I take it you don't have kids yet.

------
Gracana
It seems like everybody's talking about something different from what I'm
looking at. The wall panels seem to have large (palm-sized-ish) cells that can
change color on or off. It's cool looking, but it's more of an adjustable
pattern than a display. It certainly doesn't look like something that would
display text.

